# How to not get "trolled" on TBT (and other tips for scrubs and casuals)



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Trolling" is fuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnn

But it's also rude.

I know it's hard to not do it, especially when you see people being scrubs, but for the sake of not seeming like an *******, help the person out.

I've already wrecked my reputation, lol.

For all of you who find trolls/mean people (like me) a constant bother, try looking at these steps and pin-pointing what you're doing wrong

1) Getting easily offended.
The threads in General Discussion and IRC are for the... not exactly more mature, just generally older and more thick skinned members of our community. They're going to say things to you that are going to hurt, but the best things to do are: Laugh with them, or ignore it. They're not gonna let up easily. Some threads are bound to turn into a breeding ground for people who want nothing but to argue and insult you, so it's best to let these threads die, and if that's not working, talk to a mod. 

2) Throw shade (Constantly)
A little bit here and there is fine, and a lot more is acceptable when it's not meant to be offensive. Sarcasm is hard to pick up on through text, so be careful with that. Try saying something beforehand to signal you're kidding like "No offense" or "No T, no shade". 

3) Read before you post
Does this sound like something that's gonna go downhill immediately or attract a lot of negative attention? Is it pointless? Can it spark a conversation that will not get out of hand in 3 milliseconds? Then go ahead, if not, edit your post, or even better, don't bother saying anything at all.

4) Use proper grammar and spelling.
These people may be uncivil when they insult you, but at least they can spell properly. If you wanna be taken seriously, edit your spelling and grammar accordingly whenever you post. It makes you seem a lot smarter. 

5) Remember to stop when someone says stop


FireNinja1 said:


> Stop when someone tells you to stop. Unless it's clear that you're going to have someone else who's reputable back you up, the right move is to not reply whenever someone tells you "please just stop" or "get out of my thread".




I'm sure there's a lot missing, so please feel free to suggest what to add to this.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 17, 2015)

Beardo said:


> For all of you who find trolls/mean people (like me)


I never see you "trolling" or being mean.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I never see you "trolling" or being mean.



I have my moments


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Stop when someone tells you to stop. Unless it's clear that you're going to have someone else who's reputable back you up, the right move is to not reply whenever someone tells you "please just stop" or "get out of my thread".


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> Stop when someone tells you to stop. Unless it's clear that you're going to have someone else who's reputable back you up, the right move is to not reply whenever someone tells you "please just stop" or "get out of my thread".



Adding this. Thanks FireNinja


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 17, 2015)

is this trollbait? I sense trollbait


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> is this trollbait? I sense trollbait



This is a thread to genuinely help people and keep them from posting their own.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 17, 2015)

I hate trolls. People usually think I troll just because I have strong conservative views.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

getting trolled is not something you can avoid~
believe it or not the mods especially Jeremy are the the most targeted victims of trolling and bullying :C
no wonder many tend to ignore most comments and stuff, life is hard...

god bless~


----------



## Trundle (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> getting trolled is not something you can avoid~
> believe it or not the mods especially Jeremy are the the most targeted victims of trolling and bullying :C
> no wonder many tend to ignore most comments and stuff, life is hard...
> 
> god bless~



Exactly. As a good acquaintance to many of the mods I have my fair share of hate towards me even from talking to them in the IRC.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Exactly. As a good acquaintance to many of the mods I have my fair share of hate towards me even from talking to them in the IRC.



I don't have any friends on here really, including mods lol. That's pretty horrible though. Apparently trying to keep this site nice and sane is something for people to get angry/rude about.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 17, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I don't have any friends on here really, including mods lol. That's pretty horrible though. Apparently trying to keep this site nice and sane is something for people to get angry/rude about.



Depends what you would consider someone a friend, I suppose. I enjoy your company.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Depends what you would consider someone a friend, I suppose. I enjoy your company.



Well thanks  No one really seems to want to get to know me or anything, which I'm fine with, though I'd like to be able to talk to more people as friends and stuff like that.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 17, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Well thanks  No one really seems to want to get to know me or anything, which I'm fine with, though I'd like to be able to talk to more people as friends and stuff like that.



It's probably more due to the fact that we're on an Animal Crossing forum. There are literally antisocial weirdos everywhere. Also, the rate of mental illness on forums like this are generally high.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

Trundle said:


> It's probably more due to the fact that we're on an Animal Crossing forum. There are literally antisocial weirdos everywhere. Also, the rate of mental illness on forums like this are generally high.



True


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 17, 2015)

Well from reading the stuff on this forum, I can tell you these "trolls" are... Well, pathetic at "trolling".  I've seen far far worse "trolls" on other forums, so whenever people on here complain about them, I just think "trolls? what trolls?". But really. It's better to just joke along with it or ignore it.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Well from reading the stuff on this forum, I can tell you these "trolls" are... Well, pathetic at "trolling".  I've seen far far worse "trolls" on other forums, so whenever people on here complain about them, I just think "trolls? what trolls?". But really. It's better to just joke along with it or ignore it.



Yeah. I don't really like that word myself, considering there is so much worse out there, but in this case it seemed like a good word to use.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Trundle said:


> It's probably more due to the fact that we're on an Animal Crossing forum. There are literally antisocial weirdos everywhere. Also, the rate of mental illness on forums like this are generally high.



lol it's much much worse on Deviantart! there is this horrible "site suggestions" forum there that is run by the meanest people who would trash anyone making a suggestion just because they can! they would bully them and immediately block them afterwards so they won't be able to reply to them. and so many people on that site got Banned for no reason...

it's so sad that just because these people are actually very talented professional artists they think they can trash others especially those who have mediocre talent. oh man I got trashed at least 10 times there for the silliest reasons...


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> lol it's much much worse on Deviantart! there is this horrible "site suggestions" forum there that is run by the meanest people who would trash anyone making a suggestion just because they can! they would bully them and immediately block them afterwards so they won't be able to reply to them. and so many people on that site got Banned for no reason...
> 
> it's so sad that just because these people are actually very talented professional artists they think they can trash others especially those who have mediocre talent. oh man I got trashed at least 10 times there for the silliest reasons...



90% of the people on DA have some kind of superiority complex and a major ego.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 17, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Yeah. I don't really like that word myself, considering there is so much worse out there, but in this case it seemed like a good word to use.



Oh no, I wasn't mocking the word, I was just making it seem like the trolls on here aren't really trolls compared to others on the internet.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Beardo said:


> 90% of the people on DA have some kind of superiority complex and a major ego.



I actually heard that many DA members come from 4Chan and Gaia Online. that's why so many are crazy in so many levels~
but in all honesty I still love my Deviantart! there are are also good humble people there just like there are bad people...


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Oh no, I wasn't mocking the word, I was just making it seem like the trolls on here aren't really trolls compared to others on the internet.



Oh, that's what I meant. Compared to "trolls" everywhere else, it didn't seem right to describe the minor nuisances on this sight as full blown "trolls".


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Oh no, I wasn't mocking the word, I was just making it seem like the trolls on here aren't really trolls compared to others on the internet.



yes trolls here are nothing compared to 4Chan, I can even bring myself to click the link to that site, I'm a coward...


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> yes trolls here are nothing compared to 4Chan, I can even bring myself to click the link to that site, I'm a coward...



I find these people more annoying than anything, honestly.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I find these people more annoying than anything, honestly.



as I said before I've never been there myself but I've seen screenshots of the forums on google and it seems like every single one of them members are trolls in fact I believe most internet trolls come from there like it's their colony or something lol
my English is horrible. sorry~


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> as I said before I've never been there myself but I've seen screenshots of the forums on google and it seems like every single one of them members are trolls in fact I believe most internet trolls come from there like it's their colony or something lol
> my English is horrible. sorry~



The reproduce there.

I don't even bother with 4Chan.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 17, 2015)

Guys shes not joking about the grammar and editting stuff. I see flame wars on youtube and people have bad grammar, spelling, etc, thats the first thing they get insulted on.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Guys shes not joking about the grammar and editting stuff. I see flame wars on youtube and people have bad grammar, spelling, etc, thats the first thing they get insulted on.



I tear people apart over grammar and spelling.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I tear people apart over grammar and spelling.



I'm sorry but not everyone is fluent in English so those people should ask if English is their native language before trashing them...


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I'm sorry but not everyone is fluent in English so those people should ask if English is their native language before trashing them...



I do.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I do.



and some people have to write in short forms because they might actually be in a hurry or at work. I personally write in short forms when I use my phone because my phone internet is very clunky and stupid and I do it when I'm at work or outside so I can't take my sweet time writing full words with proper grammar sometimes, even though I really hate writing that way. plus I actually believe I'm part dyslexic because I can't read or see the words very well most of the time, I might be wrong though but I have to make at least one mistake in every comment I make even after reading it twice lol


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 17, 2015)

I find trolling is bad though, you never know how the persons day was. Maybe it was the most ****tiest day ever, and someone come and being plain rude or trolling. Could be the last thing that make someone have a break down. I know my english isnt the best, but I do figure that if someone try to correct me instead of trying to understand me and talk to me in a proper way. They probly have nothing to say or people might don't know what to say. People got dyslexic, but it dosen't make them stupid or anything. And being able to spell like a god or something, dosen't make you automatic smart. Its the information what matters.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> getting trolled is not something you can avoid~
> believe it or not the mods especially Jeremy are the the most targeted victims of trolling and bullying :C
> no wonder many tend to ignore most comments and stuff, life is hard...
> 
> god bless~



It's harder to avoid it on here than, say, Iscribble (which is a site I've gotten trolled on, because I tried to be nice)  If the experience on there there taught me anything is that unless you have people to back you up is to just ignore the troll (using the ignore function, since just "i'm ignoring you" doesn't work all that well.)  Hell, even if you can have someone/other people back you up, you should ignore them.  I never did that and it resulted in tons of tears (even though I got told/called worse at school.)  I almost got banned for losing my cool.  So skip the anger and just ignore c:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 17, 2015)

argueing in youtube comments is literally competing in the special olympics


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 17, 2015)

I, personally, think this is a great way to discuss "TBT behavior" . 

I have noticed, as have many of my TBT friends, that there has been a rash of rude comments and "stalking" since the end of the holidays/Fair. (I have never seen you, Beardo, by the way)

Actually, I have noticed that it seems to be happening by newbies...Sadly, I have considered taking a "TBT break" and shutting down my cycling thread as a result. I also have steered clear of users who started their accounts in late December, 2014 or later. Are these people (kids... ??) that got a DS/ACNL for a holiday gift and are now trying to get all they can from those of us who are exceptionally generous?

Frankly, I am 37, a professional and I play to relax. I have 3 kids, all with accounts on here. If I were to see my kids act the way some of the members act on here, *I* would remove their membership so fast, their head would spin! 

I would also like to add, that while our moderators try and _usually_ do a great job, I believe their should be more mediation and "suspensions" when people act like fools. Maybe a "3 strikes and you're out"? ... OR better yet, maybe new members need to be "approved" by a "member moderator" that can cross check banned accounts/emails/town names or other identifiers. 

Just my 2 cents... hey, you get what you pay for, right...lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> I find trolling is bad though, you never know how the persons day was. Maybe it was the most ****tiest day ever, and someone come and being plain rude or trolling. Could be the last thing that make someone have a break down. I know my english isnt the best, but I do figure that if someone try to correct me instead of trying to understand me and talk to me in a proper way. They probly have nothing to say or people might don't know what to say. People got dyslexic, but it dosen't make them stupid or anything. And being able to spell like a god or something, dosen't make you automatic smart. Its the information what matters.



I completely agree! There are many, MANY members on this site whose primary language is not English. That being said, the grammar and spelling errors are typically similar with those who do not speak English primarily. 

Like myself, for example. I can speak and write in Spanish, however, it will be VERY clear to someone who primarily speaks Spanish that I learned in a classroom, not in real life. 

TBT: give these peeps a break! 

However, the 12 year olds on here that have poor spelling/grammar...well, we can tell they are just plain young. Really.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> I, personally, think this is a great way to discuss "TBT behavior" .
> 
> I have noticed, as have many of my TBT friends, that there has been a rash of rude comments and "stalking" since the end of the holidays/Fair. (I have never seen you, Beardo, by the way)
> 
> ...



I haven't seen you around, considering I lurk in the basement/museum/brewster's.

You make some very valid points. 

Some of these newer members are concerning me.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 17, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I haven't seen you around, considering I lurk in the basement/museum/brewster's.
> 
> You make some very valid points.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen you much, either, Beardo. But trust me...I am on here allllll the time...lol...

Hang in there, Beardo. I am sure this is just a "phase"...as they say "This, too, shall pass!"

BTW: I started logging in "invisible" only in the past few days d/t 2 members, of whom I have reported (but never got _*ANY*_ response from mods) ...


----------



## CR33P (Jan 17, 2015)

bad thread -10/10


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 17, 2015)

CR33P said:


> bad thread -10/10



Really? Why do you say that? 

As many "stickies" as there are (that nobody seems to read)...I think someone (Thank you Beardo!) needs to make a statement so that everyone is aware of the "elephant in the room"...

I know of 4 members, all of whom are VERY active members, that are considering leaving! Something, _anything_, needs to be done!

- - - Post Merge - - -

EXCELLENT example: Jas0n was reading this thread, but never chimed in, nor had any response...

- - - Post Merge - - -

(now I am gonna be banned for sure...)


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Really? Why do you say that?
> 
> As many "stickies" as there are (that nobody seems to read)...I think someone (Thank you Beardo!) needs to make a statement so that everyone is aware of the "elephant in the room"...
> 
> ...



lol bet they were being sarcastic, kittenface~
XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jas0n was here? he's actually one of the nicest mods imo~
mods tend to be silent a lot of times, I think we should just leave them alone


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 17, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> (now I am gonna be banned for sure...)



nice juvenile martyring


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 17, 2015)

Is it bad that I kinda like some of the trolls here? I think they bring excitement and drama whenever a flame war starts.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Is it bad that I kinda like some of the trolls here? I think they bring excitement and drama whenever a flame war starts.



I think it's fine as long as nobody gets hurt~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Trolls are the same no matter what site you go to. The reason why some sites are worse when it comes to trolling is because of how big and strict or lenient the sites are. Places like GameFAQs, Miiverse, and the PSN are so huge that it's hard to watch after everyone, as some sites allow that kind of trolling (I mean literally). On huge sites, they don't have very many restrictions, which is allowing people to troll. Here on Bell Tree, it is so small that you can be easy to catch if you troll.

It's like a city with less people and a city with more people. There are crimes everywhere, and you're more likely to get arrested in a smaller city than larger city if you break the law. So this indicates that larger cities are worse for crime than smaller cities. This is the same with YouTube, 4chan, Tumblr, Reddit, and large gaming servers when it comes to trolling. The larger, the worse.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I think it's fine as long as nobody gets hurt~



Agreed. They make me laugh quite a lot, and on occasion, when I do it myself, a get a lot of entertainment out of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Trolls are the same no matter what site you go to. The reason why some sites are worse when it comes to trolling is because of how big and strict or lenient the sites are. Places like GameFAQs, Miiverse, and the PSN are so huge that it's hard to watch after everyone, as some sites allow that kind of trolling (I mean literally). On huge sites, they don't have very many restrictions, which is allowing people to troll. Here on Bell Tree, it is so small that you can be easy to catch if you troll.
> 
> It's like a city with less people and a city with more people. There are crimes everywhere, and you're more likely to get arrested in a smaller city than larger city if you break the law. So this indicates that larger cities are worse for crime than smaller cities. This is the same with YouTube, 4chan, Tumblr, Reddit, and large gaming servers when it comes to trolling. The larger, the worse.



Very well said.


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 17, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> nice juvenile martyring



I try...

pointing out the obvious! lol


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 17, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> I, personally, think this is a great way to discuss "TBT behavior" .
> 
> I have noticed, as have many of my TBT friends, that there has been a rash of rude comments and "stalking" since the end of the holidays/Fair. (I have never seen you, Beardo, by the way)
> 
> ...



I literally agree with every word you said..you've witnessed some of these rude people recently towards me/the gang and it's terrible. Heck i'm like this close to leaving for good  there are some very nice people here but there are also some very mean ones as well. Some people just need to keep their mouths shut and stay out of trouble because they don't know who they're messing with. And when someone messes with a senior member, their friends find out about it and they're just making it way harder on themselves future on when they start trading.


----------



## Amichann (Jan 18, 2015)

Beardo said:


> 90% of the people on DA have some kind of superiority complex and a major ego.



I agree with this.
I left DA so long ago because I was tired of being ignored, bullied, and looked down upon "the pros". Just because you're skillful in an area, doesn't mean you can trample over people who aspire to be like you one day.

Anyway this is a great thread. It's nice that someone decided to point this out.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 18, 2015)

Amichann said:


> I agree with this.
> I left DA so long ago because I was tired of being ignored, bullied, and looked down upon "the pros". Just because you're skillful in an area, doesn't mean you can trample over people who aspire to be like you one day.
> 
> Anyway this is a great thread. It's nice that someone decided to point this out.



Well thanks! There needs to be some change on here, so this is me both helping people not get themselves into a position where everyone is messing with them and being rude, and a little wakeup call to everyone else, especially our resident 'trolls'.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Well thanks! There needs to be some change on here, so this is me both helping people not get themselves into a position where everyone is messing with them and being rude, and a little wakeup call to everyone else, especially our resident 'trolls'.



^^ yes exactly also thanks for letting me do a mini vent here in the thread lol. Would have been longer but aleshapie touched on most of what i wanted to say


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> I, personally, think this is a great way to discuss "TBT behavior" .
> 
> I have noticed, as have many of my TBT friends, that there has been a rash of rude comments and "stalking" since the end of the holidays/Fair. (I have never seen you, Beardo, by the way)
> 
> ...



Woah you have kids that have accounts here. That's actually really cool!


----------



## Beardo (Jan 18, 2015)

Cory said:


> Woah you have kids that have accounts here. That's actually really cool!



That's what I was thinking!


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Really? Why do you say that?
> 
> As many "stickies" as there are (that nobody seems to read)...I think someone (Thank you Beardo!) needs to make a statement so that everyone is aware of the "elephant in the room"...
> 
> ...



oh just saw this lol but i am one of the 4 that's considering leaving because the community is getting to me :C like i said before there are a ton of really nice people and i've made a ton of cool friends here but the cons are starting to outweigh the pros  i think the community of people varies from sections of the site to others and i can tolerate the community in some parts better than others and i've been attempting to stay clear of the bad parts for a bit but thanks to the nice folks in the TBT Marketplace, i'm starting to renew my thoughts of the community and i thank those there who have been nothing but kind to me over there. You guys (and the awesome 6+ friends i keep in regular contact with) are the reason why i'm still here and not done with the forum


----------



## unravel (Jan 18, 2015)

I guess no TBT night fun party eh


----------



## Beardo (Jan 18, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> oh just saw this lol but i am one of the 4 that's considering leaving because the community is getting to me :C like i said before there are a ton of really nice people and i've made a ton of cool friends here but the cons are starting to outweigh the pros  i think the community of people varies from sections of the site to others and i can tolerate the community in some parts better than others and i've been attempting to stay clear of the bad parts for a bit but thanks to the nice folks in the TBT Marketplace, i'm starting to renew my thoughts of the community and i thank those there who have been nothing but kind to me over there. You guys (and the awesome 6+ friends i keep in regular contact with) are the reason why i'm still here and not done with the forum



I'm glad you're staying. Most of the forum is filled with wonderful people, there are just a few bad apples here and there that are spoiling everything and turning people away. Personally, I think if they don't get to the new members (that aren't trolls themselves) we could continue to expand without having people think of leaving. New members are nice, but the senior members who have been on here a while are such a nice part, and so many people have friends on here, I'd hate to see them leave.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I'm glad you're staying. Most of the forum is filled with wonderful people, there are just a few bad apples here and there that are spoiling everything and turning people away. Personally, I think if they don't get to the new members (that aren't trolls themselves) we could continue to expand without having people think of leaving. New members are nice, but the senior members who have been on here a while are such a nice part, and so many people have friends on here, I'd hate to see them leave.



I personally don't even consider myself being here very long (2 months in a few days) and it really stinks that only after that little time i already am considering leaving. People take advantage of the kindness on this forum and take it for granted and love to escalate arguments regardless of who you are/your connections with other members. Ever since i stopped hanging out in the VTP regularly it has helped immensely but when i do lurk over there, i do see rudeness at times. I also find it hard that my friends are thinking of leaving too because of rudeness etc. which adds to my decision of possibly leaving but hey if i do leave, it was a good run.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

Don't use "bae"

Sorry it's not babe, darling or whatever

My "poop" marshal yeah right.


----------



## lunathenia (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow I have yet to meet someone that trolled... maybe i was lucky? Pls don't troll me right now just for the sake of it .... =_=


----------



## unintentional (Jan 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Don't use "bae"
> 
> Sorry it's not babe, darling or whatever
> 
> My "poop" marshal yeah right.



I use bae for everything tbh 
"Hey bae."
"That bae is sick as hell."


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> I use bae for everything tbh
> "Hey bae."
> "That bae is sick as hell."



Even more stupid lolol.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 18, 2015)

Woah, heavy stuff. 

If someone is being rude to me or another member, I will admit I find it hard not to respond. I'll also admit that I've probably posted many a rude comment in my time, as I also find it hard to keep my mouth shut when someone starts a thread to ask some ridiculous question or other. Especially in Brewster's where some religious/political/etc topics have come up. It's very hard not to get defensive and get into arguments in those kinds of threads. 

So I'd say your "getting easily offended" point is a very good one. In most situations the best thing to do is not respond, hard as it may be sometimes. I've been thinking about this recently and have decided to use the block feature for the first time, and I can say it has helped. If somebody is posting things to rile people up, I simply don't want to see that and I don't have to, problem solved. It's really that easy.

I think everybody just needs to leave everyone else alone. If other users want to write without perfect grammar, fine. If they want to use the word bae, fine. If they want to discuss their religion or political stance on here? Totally fine. Once you realize that them doing these things does not really affect your life in the slightest, you realize that jumping on them for it is only hurting them for no reason. And that's just mean. I've done it, we've all done it, I'm just saying.

As alesha has said, sometimes it is obvious that a newer member is quite young. I'm not sure if there is any sort of age restriction here, but I have seen some members posting that they are as young as ten years old. At that age, sure they might be immature. But honestly, we all were so I try to cut people some slack. If I went back to old sites I used to frequent when I was twelve or thirteen, I would probably cringe at some of my posts.

/sorry this turned into a whole novel


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 18, 2015)

Eldin said:


> Woah, heavy stuff.
> 
> If someone is being rude to me or another member, I will admit I find it hard not to respond. I'll also admit that I've probably posted many a rude comment in my time, as I also find it hard to keep my mouth shut when someone starts a thread to ask some ridiculous question or other. Especially in Brewster's where some religious/political/etc topics have come up. It's very hard not to get defensive and get into arguments in those kinds of threads.
> 
> So I'd say your "getting easily offended" point is a very good one. In most situations the best thing to do is not respond, hard as it may be sometimes. I've been thinking about this recently and have decided to use the block feature for the first time, and I can say it has helped. If somebody is posting things to rile people up, I simply don't want to see that and I don't have to, problem solved. It's really that easy.




This is amazing. 

It is VERY hard not to answer, especially since you get so mad, frustrated or angry. But what I do to help stop that is to not look at the posts. If I posted a very heavy/emotional post and I see responses to it, I usually just don't even look. If I don't know what the person is saying, I can't possibly get annoyed right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



daniduckyface said:


> People take advantage of the kindness on this forum and take it for granted



This makes me really mad. I've seen numerous posts in the train station where people are like "hey! Could someone donate/pay off my PWPs/house loan? Thnx!" without giving anything in return. 

I see those threads and I go "nope" and leave to view another, but people actually fall for it. It's just as bad as giving people things on Club Tortimer. 

I mean, it's nice to help people but I have a feeling these people aren't even grateful. They expect others to give them free stuff. :/


----------



## Silversea (Jan 18, 2015)

Eh...if someone trolls on your thread, either ignore them or report them? If you encourage trolls the only thing that happens is this:

Troll11!! used Irrelevant Topic.
Average TBTer is confused!
Average TBTer used Reply.
Troll11!! used Jibberish.
Moderator used Topic Close.
Average TBTer earned 0 experience points.

I think the term "troll" is as overused as the word "ironic", I have seen very few "true" trolls on this forum. Most of the time it is just people not thinking before they type or etc. There is at least a bit of a difference between a general argument, flaming, harassing and trolling.

For the real trolls it seems to be a lifestyle choice I guess.


----------



## n64king (Jan 18, 2015)

is op their dp/sig?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm never personally trolled on here, but trolls still annoy me...


----------



## Amichann (Jan 18, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> This is amazing.
> 
> It is VERY hard not to answer, especially since you get so mad, frustrated or angry. But what I do to help stop that is to not look at the posts. If I posted a very heavy/emotional post and I see responses to it, I usually just don't even look. If I don't know what the person is saying, I can't possibly get annoyed right?
> 
> ...



I get really sad when people ask for drawings of their mayor in the museum, and really kind people take their time and effort to draw it and the person asking doesn't simply say thank you.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 18, 2015)

I have been here on this forum for quite awhile, and I haven't seen too many trolls.
Gamefaqs is worse. Although, I find some of the trolling to be entertaining. I don't like to see others get their feelings hurt, but some of the trolling can be funny.I personally have been trolled a lot on Gamefaqs.
I find that to be entertaining as well. I have had some really odd, rude comments made to me on Gamefaqs in the past. I don't let random internet people that I don't even know get to me. I know that a bunch of Gamefaqs users moved to tbt when the trolling got extremely bad awhile back.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I have been here on this forum for quite awhile, and I haven't seen too many trolls.
> Gamefaqs is worse. Although, I find some of the trolling to be entertaining. I don't like to see others get their feelings hurt, but some of the trolling can be funny.I personally have been trolled a lot on Gamefaqs.
> I find that to be entertaining as well. I have had some really odd, rude comments made to me on Gamefaqs in the past. I don't let random internet people that I don't even know get to me. I know that a bunch of Gamefaqs users moved to tbt when the trolling got extremely bad awhile back.



I remember that one specific troll on GameFAQs we both had trouble with. I think he's still causing trouble, so I'm glad that I'm here instead.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

Silversea said:


> Eh...if someone trolls on your thread, either ignore them or report them? If you encourage trolls the only thing that happens is this:
> 
> Troll11!! used Irrelevant Topic.
> Average TBTer is confused!
> ...



except when you get meta trolls who troll when you don't even think they're trolling


----------



## unravel (Jan 19, 2015)

pls dont bring the word bae cuz its damn annoying thanks


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

Eldin said:


> If someone is being rude to me or another member, I will admit I find it hard not to respond. I'll also admit that I've probably posted many a rude comment in my time, as I also find it hard to keep my mouth shut when someone starts a thread to ask some ridiculous question or other. Especially in Brewster's where some religious/political/etc topics have come up. It's very hard not to get defensive and get into arguments in those kinds of threads.
> 
> So I'd say your "getting easily offended" point is a very good one. In most situations the best thing to do is not respond, hard as it may be sometimes. I've been thinking about this recently and have decided to use the block feature for the first time, and I can say it has helped. If somebody is posting things to rile people up, I simply don't want to see that and I don't have to, problem solved. It's really that easy.



I think there is a fine line between speaking your mind respectfully in a sensitive topic tread and "trolling". Everyone has the right to speak their mind, views, whatever. I have done that. I certainly hope that doesn't constitute me as a troll even if I did offend someone (which to my knowledge I haven't). I did kind of have this moment where I spoke my mind about the fairness of ticket allotments for the Scavenger Hunt - or lack of fairness - and that got a bit out of hand. But I apologized because I was having a bad day anyway and it all turned out find in the end. 

I will direct your attention to THIS though: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?254131-We-Hate-GaMERCaT

I corresponded wit this user about trolling and they claim to be one by choice and almost proud of it. I have noted that certain users have made complaints about this user and witnessed trolling activities between them. Trolling is no joke, and should not be tolerated. Its not funny, its not cool, this user made signatures of quotations other users said about them complaining about their trolling, its preposterous!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

trolls suck


----------



## Beardo (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I think there is a fine line between speaking your mind respectfully in a sensitive topic tread and "trolling". Everyone has the right to speak their mind, views, whatever. I have done that. I certainly hope that doesn't constitute me as a troll even if I did offend someone (which to my knowledge I haven't). I did kind of have this moment where I spoke my mind about the fairness of ticket allotments for the Scavenger Hunt - or lack of fairness - and that got a bit out of hand. But I apologized because I was having a bad day anyway and it all turned out find in the end.
> 
> I will direct your attention to THIS though: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?254131-We-Hate-GaMERCaT
> 
> I corresponded wit this user about trolling and they claim to be one by choice and almost proud of it. I have noted that certain users have made complaints about this user and witnessed trolling activities between them. Trolling is no joke, and should not be tolerated. Its not funny, its not cool, this user made signatures of quotations other users said about them complaining about their trolling, its preposterous!



They're ridiculous, if I'm going to be honest.


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 19, 2015)

Beardo said:


> 90% of the people on DA have some kind of superiority complex and a major ego.





Beardo said:


> I tear people apart over grammar and spelling.



uhm okay



CR33P said:


> bad thread -10/10



this


----------



## Brackets (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I think there is a fine line between speaking your mind respectfully in a sensitive topic tread and "trolling". Everyone has the right to speak their mind, views, whatever. I have done that. I certainly hope that doesn't constitute me as a troll even if I did offend someone (which to my knowledge I haven't). I did kind of have this moment where I spoke my mind about the fairness of ticket allotments for the Scavenger Hunt - or lack of fairness - and that got a bit out of hand. But I apologized because I was having a bad day anyway and it all turned out find in the end.
> 
> I will direct your attention to THIS though: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?254131-We-Hate-GaMERCaT
> 
> I corresponded wit this user about trolling and they claim to be one by choice and almost proud of it. I have noted that certain users have made complaints about this user and witnessed trolling activities between them. Trolling is no joke, and should not be tolerated. Its not funny, its not cool, this user made signatures of quotations other users said about them complaining about their trolling, its preposterous!



you really don't help yourself though. your replies are so offended and serious which is pretty funny, especially to trolls. Just ignore them if you can't take the banter


----------



## Eldin (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> *I think there is a fine line between speaking your mind respectfully in a sensitive topic tread and "trolling".* Everyone has the right to speak their mind, views, whatever. I have done that. I certainly hope that doesn't constitute me as a troll even if I did offend someone (which to my knowledge I haven't). I did kind of have this moment where I spoke my mind about the fairness of ticket allotments for the Scavenger Hunt - or lack of fairness - and that got a bit out of hand. But I apologized because I was having a bad day anyway and it all turned out find in the end.
> 
> I will direct your attention to THIS though: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?254131-We-Hate-GaMERCaT
> 
> I corresponded wit this user about trolling and they claim to be one by choice and almost proud of it. I have noted that certain users have made complaints about this user and witnessed trolling activities between them. Trolling is no joke, and should not be tolerated. Its not funny, its not cool, this user made signatures of quotations other users said about them complaining about their trolling, its preposterous!



Not really, in my opinion they are pretty different things. Trolling is just posting random obnxious things in the effort to irritate other members. I don't think we have anyone here I would consider a troll. A few who post rude replies, but that doesn't really make you a troll. Discussing your opinions is totally fine. I was just saying that I tend to avoid those kind of hot button topics now because it's nearly guaranteed that it will turn into an argument between everyone. Even if you state your opinion calmly and rationally, someone will probably still jump down your throat because hey, it's the internet. All I'm saying is that is somebody is being obnoxious in that situation (or any other) then it's best to just agree to disagree and not continue to reply, because arguing is not going to help.

And I'm not really sure what you mean about that thread. Just somebody posting about.. themselves, I guess. I'd consider that more spamming then trolling. There's even less point in responding to that kind of thing, so I'd say don't let it bother you so much. c:


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 19, 2015)

Remember that mods don't get anything out of this job and that they get hate for doing their job or not. They're doing their best.


----------



## Murray (Jan 20, 2015)

If you are posting/venting something long and opinionated, maybe get a friend or someone to read it over to see if you have said anything that could be considered stupid or trollbait


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 20, 2015)

And I will keep in mind that my personal life "common knowledge" posts are now troll bait as well. -__-"
That was AWFUL earlier today.....


----------



## Cory (Jan 20, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> And I will keep in mind that my personal life "common knowledge" posts are now troll bait as well. -__-"
> That was AWFUL earlier today.....



Sorry for that, he is an ass


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 20, 2015)

guys am i a troll


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 20, 2015)

Cory said:


> Sorry for that, he is an ass



haha ok bro


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 20, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> guys am i a troll



water is wet


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 20, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> water is wet



so is something else but this isnt the place to discuss that


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 20, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> so is something else but this isnt the place to discuss that



i shouldnt expect any less from you (that's a compliment dw)


----------



## Tao (Jan 20, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> so is something else but this isnt the place to discuss that




What else is wet? C'mon, tell me! What is it? What else is...Wait...Oh...OHHHHHHHH!


----------



## n64king (Jan 20, 2015)

Murray said:


> except when you get meta trolls who troll when you don't even think they're trolling



The internet


----------



## Beardo (Jun 7, 2015)

I know we're not supposed to bump old threads, but this is the kind of thing more and more new members need to see.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 7, 2015)

troll them back


----------



## tumut (Jun 7, 2015)

I used to do it a lot especially when I used to hang out on the encyclopedia dramatica forums. I'll do it jokingly with my friends sometimes, and yeah it's fun but ****ty.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 7, 2015)

Slye said:


> I used to do it a lot especially when I used to hang out on the encyclopedia dramatica forums. I'll do it jokingly with my friends sometimes, and yeah it's fun but ****ty.


that place is horrific omg


----------



## tumut (Jun 7, 2015)

piimisu said:


> that place is horrific omg



It really is.


----------



## starlark (Jun 10, 2015)

to people who do generally like to harmlessly troll from time to time like me, i know this is reinforcing the stop means stop thing but if someone gets offended then it's not smart to say something like ''sorry i triggered you''. while it might squeeze a few more laughs out for you it just makes you look like a massive douche whose petty jokes don't work instead of an obvious troll. i don't want to sound like a pro troller bc tbh i'm not at all, but imo just leave/apologise if you offend someone.


----------

